# PB12" vs PB15" : Round mémoire cache N3



## TheBob (25 Avril 2003)

Salut!

Je reviens de chez un revendeur Apple et je me tate encore entre un Powerbook 12" et un 15".

Selon le vendeur, il n'y a pas de 15" Alu de prévu. Donc partant de cette idée, le 12" redevient plus intéressant que le 15" il me semble.

Mais y'a un truc que j'ai oublié de demander au magasin : à propos de la mémoire cache de niveau 3... Le 15" en dispose (1Mo) alors que le 12" n'en a pas. A quoi ça sert exactement?

Si je ne compte faire que du traitement 2D ou bureautique (donc aucuns jeux), est-ce que c'est gênant de ne pas avoir de mémoire N3?


----------



## nicky (25 Avril 2003)

Prend les deux !!!

Non, tout dépend de ton utilisation. Si t'as déjà une autre machine confortable pour travailler, le 12 me semble parfait.

Si ca doit être ton seul ordi alors là je pense qu'il faut privilégier la taille de l'écran.

Perso, j'aurai du mal à retravailler sur un 12'.

Je pense que je préférerais un ibook 14'

En plus, tu dois toujours penser au coût des accessoires supplémentaires (ram, batterie, DDE, ..., Airport).

C'est vraiment dur de choisir, non ?

Bon, alors prend les deux !


----------



## benR (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheBob:</font><hr /> * 
Si je ne compte faire que du traitement 2D ou bureautique (donc aucuns jeux), est-ce que c'est gênant de ne pas avoir de mémoire N3?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non...

la mémoire cache de niveau 3 c'est de la mémoire proche du processeur, accessible assez rapidement. ca sert pas mal quand y a des gros calcul répétitifs, tout ça
(explication avec les mains...)


----------



## TheBob (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr /> * (explication avec les mains...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Mdr!!!

En fait, comme je l'expliquais dans un autre poste, j'ai un PC de bureau en machine principale. Et comme je vais continuer mes études en chambre d'étudiant, je comptais acheter un portable, et tant qu'à faire un MAC.

Point de vue utilisation, c'était simplement pour de la programmation (Java, etc), de la création de sites web (donc PHP, MySQL...) et du Photoshop / Illustrator / Flash pour les sites web (pas de retouches d'images qui font 4 x 3m quoi!).

Vu que sur mon PC je ne bosse pas au-dessus de 1024x768, je pense que le 12" ne me gênerait pas trop. J'ai pas eu l'occasion de le voir au magasin, mais on m'a montré un iBook 12", et ça me semble tout à fait pratiquable.

Et puis oui, y'a des iBook aussi. Mais ça commence à se faire vieux je trouve. Alors c'est pour ça que je penche plutôt sur les Powerbook...

Et entre le PB12" et le 15", y'a pas de grandes différences, mis à part cette histoire de cache N3. Et quand je vois les tarifs, à la limite, je ferais aussi bien de prendre le 12" Superdrive...


----------



## @ybee (25 Avril 2003)

Je travaille depuis 2 ans sur un iBook 2, 12" en 1024*768 sur du web, du Photoshop, Illustrator, FreenHand, GoLive, Dreamweaver, et j'en passe, et je n'ai jamais été géné...

Je suis d'ailleurs en train de revendre mon iBook pour un PowerBook, 12" évidemment...
Le rapport encombrement/qualité des travail est excellent et son prix fait encore plus pencher la balance !


----------



## Rogntudju (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr />Je travaille depuis 2 ans sur un iBook 2, 12" en 1024*768 sur du web, du Photoshop, Illustrator, FreenHand, GoLive, Dreamweaver, et j'en passe, et je n'ai jamais été géné...

[/QUOTE]

Chapeau...

Il n'empêche qu'un 14" ou 15" n'est pas superflu...


----------



## ficelle (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * Je travaille depuis 2 ans sur un iBook 2, 12" en 1024*768 sur du web, du Photoshop, Illustrator, FreenHand, GoLive, Dreamweaver, et j'en passe, et je n'ai jamais été géné..
* 

[/QUOTE]

pareil, et je ne suis passé au 1024x768 qu'avec un lombard 333...
tous mes powerbook précédent étaient en 640x480 ou 800x600.
le al et parfaitement fonctionnel pour la pao et bien plus agréable à utiliser qu'un pismo qui a un écran plus grand, mais une résolution équivalente (comme le ibook 14).
oui, le ti a un avantage avec son écran plus large, mais comme toujours c'est plus la connaissance de l'outil et la créativité de l'utilisateur qui prendront le dessus.
je me rappelle avoir commencé la pao avec xpress, toshop et illustrator sur un 16" apple limité au 832x624... et c'est peut être pour ça que je m'en sors parfaitement sur mon al pour monter des brochures de 100 pages, ou des affiches 60x80 sur photoshop.


----------



## nekura (26 Avril 2003)

Ben moi comme je vais peut-être passer du Ti 15" 1GHz (volé) à l'AluBook 12", je pense qu'au début le changement de surface d'écran me fera un peu bizarre.


----------



## nicky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * Ben moi comme je vais peut-être passer du Ti 15" 1GHz (volé) à l'AluBook 12", je pense qu'au début le changement de surface d'écran me fera un peu bizarre.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est moche !
J'ai les boules quand j'entends ça.
Pour ce qui est du 12/15 pouces, c'est peut être un question de temps d'utilisation.

J'ai passé 5 ans avec un 12 pouces et vraiment le passage au 15 pouces m'a libéré.
Maintenant je ne porte pas de lunette et j'aime travailler en 150% (impossible avec un 12).

Quand j'ai choisi mon Ti s'était clairement pour l'écran. A ce moment là, je ne me souviens pas si l'ibook 14 existait, mais sans doute aurais-je hésité si ça avait été le cas.

Maintenant, j'ai tendance à touver le 15 parfait pour un portable, mais j'envisagerai pas d'acheter un poste fixe de moins de 17 pouces.

Mais bon, chacun doit faire son chemin et après tout, j'ai bien commencé avec un 12' qui était super y a un lustre.

Pour un Mac, il faut se faire plaisir en plus !


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

ne pas oublier qu'on peut coller un deuxième écran à un powerbook et travailler en mode étendu.

ça fait par exemple sur toshop, un écran pour l'image travaillée, le deuxième pour étaler toutes les palettes. pareil avec flash, bien que perso je ne serai pas mécontent d'en avoir un troisième !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à la maison, j'ai ainsi avec mon pismo, un second écran 15" qui me permet de bosser en 2x 1024x768. les cartes graphiques des derniers modèles couvrent n'importe quelle résolution d'écran externe, il est donc tout à fait possible d'y brancher un 23" !


----------



## TheBob (26 Avril 2003)

Bon, de toute façon, vu qu'il faudrait que je gagne un peu de sous avant de me payer une de ces merveilles, je verrai bien si d'ici semptembre on parle d'Alu 15". Sinon, je me prendrai certainement un 12" avec soit plus de RAM, soit le Superdrive...

Saint Loto, priez pour moi!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheBob:</font><hr /> * Bon, de toute façon, vu qu'il faudrait que je gagne un peu de sous avant de me payer une de ces merveilles, je verrai bien si d'ici semptembre on parle d'Alu 15". Sinon, je me prendrai certainement un 12" avec soit plus de RAM, soit le Superdrive...

Saint Loto, priez pour moi!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

ouais et peut-être qu'avec l'arrivée du Alu 15,4" la gamme soit entièrement mise à jour ?

On peut rêver ? non !


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheBob:</font><hr /> * 
Selon le vendeur, il n'y a pas de 15" Alu de prévu.   * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble que ton vendeur veut écouler ses stocks de titanium... ce qui prouve qu'un 15 alu arrive!!!


----------



## cham (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * il me semble que ton vendeur veut écouler ses stocks de titanium... ce qui prouve qu'un 15 alu arrive!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est clair de chez clair !


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

d'ici mardi je pourrai vous dire quand les alubook arrivent... j'ai un moyen (quasi) infaïble pour savoir une date approximative...


----------



## melaure (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble que ton vendeur veut écouler ses stocks de titanium... ce qui prouve qu'un 15 alu arrive!!!

* 

[/QUOTE]

Les sites de rumeurs en parlent ... Apple attendait la nouvelle Radéon Mobility 9600.


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Les sites de rumeurs en parlent ... Apple attendait la nouvelle Radéon Mobility 9600.  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi!


----------



## TheBob (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * d'ici mardi je pourrai vous dire quand les alubook arrivent... j'ai un moyen (quasi) infaïble pour savoir une date approximative... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as ma vie entre tes mains là, en disant ça!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui, c'est sûr que le vendeur il peut aussi dire ce qu'il veut. Surtout que moi, je commence tout juste à m'intéresser aux MAC, alors j'ai aucune idée des futures évolutions...


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

disons que mon informateur n'est même pas au courant qu'il m'informe, mais j'ai remarqué qqch dans ses habitudes qui ne trompe pas!


----------



## TheBob (28 Avril 2003)

Soit... Je reste à l'écoute des infos top secrètes!


----------



## steinway (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheBob:</font><hr /> * Salut!

le 12" redevient plus intéressant que le 15" il me semble.
* 

[/QUOTE]

ca depend si c est ton unique ordi ou pas. 12' c est un peu just...


----------



## Sir (28 Avril 2003)

Tout dépend de ton utlisation ! 
Personnelement le 12" me conviendrait très bien pour machine principale et pour la difference de prix d'un 15" , tu peux prendre un ecran externe alors ! 
Bye Sir .


----------



## @ybee (28 Avril 2003)

J'ai un iBook 12" (plus pour longtemps) et je vais acheter un Alu 12" ...

J'ai toujours travaillé sur mon iBook, et je suis pas mort, ça reste du 1024*768, je sais mettre autant de palettes de photoshop que sur un 15" ....

Et pour avoir un Alu 12" en ce moment chez moi, branché à un second écran, ça améliore le confort, même si j'en avais pas vraiment besoin...

Jme réjouis vraiment de pouvoir commander le mien


----------



## Sir (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * 
Et pour avoir un Alu 12" en ce moment chez moi, branché à un second écran, ça améliore le confort, même si j'en avais pas vraiment besoin...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà quelqu'un de pas bête .


----------



## nekura (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà quelqu'un de pas bête . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que je compte faire aussi.
Pour l'heure, je me paluche un antidéluvien Vaio, et c'est vraiment une grosse bouse.
Et en plus le commercial qui l'a eu entre les mains auparavant en a pas vraiment pris soin. Que tout ceux qui se plaignent de la peinture de leur Ti qui s'écaille viennent le voir, ça les calmera... (c'est même pas la peinture qui s'écaille, c'est la coque plastique qui se désagrège)


----------



## decoris (30 Avril 2003)

j'ai eu mon information...
les alu 15 seront sortis le 27 mai... (je sais pas la date précise, mais le 27 ils seront là!!!)


----------



## samdebecte (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * j'ai eu mon information...
les alu 15 seront sortis le 27 mai... (je sais pas la date précise, mais le 27 ils seront là!!!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

alors comment expliquer qu'ils ne soient pas encore annoncés?


----------



## decoris (30 Avril 2003)

quand je dis sortis je veux dire qu'ils seront sur l'apple store... je sais pas s'ils seront livrés immédiatement... mais tu pourras le commander avant le 27!


----------



## MacArthur74 (2 Mai 2003)

Comment peux tu etre aussi sur de toi ?
Personne, à ce jour ne peux prétendre savoir quand sortirons de nouveau produit de chez Apple.
Pour l'instant Apple n'arrive toujours pas à livrer ses 17", alors le 15" ça m'etonne que ce soit pour ce mois ...


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2003)

Tant qu'il y a quelqu'un pour répondre, il continu ...


----------



## dedoli (3 Mai 2003)

Salut,

J'ai lu quelque part que les AluBook 15' étaient déjà prêts chez Apple mais que leur sortie avait été retardée pour cause de gros retard de livraison du 17', pour ne pas lui faire de l'ombre...


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2003)

tu t'imagines qu'il n'y a que steve jobs qui est au courant de l'arrivée des nouveau mac jusqu'au jour de leur sortie??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







des tas de revendeurs ou de développeur on l'info bien avant...

et je ne prétends pas savoir ce qui sortira, mais quand il sortira... ce qui est très différent!


----------



## Farfouille (6 Mai 2003)

Je suis toujours admiratif de voir à quel point les sujets peuvent dériver du post initial sur MacG. On est passé de la cache N3, aux écrans, aux rumeurs... Mais c'est bien, faut pas hésiter à se faire plaisir, et discuter de tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je trouve quant à moi que le cache N3 manque beaucoup au 12", surtout qu'il ne dispose que de 256ko de N2, alors que le iBook en a 512. Je souffre lorsque je lance des conversions en divx (9h pour un film de 3h30), ou un jeu comme warcraft III.

Mais comme il est blindé à 640Mo de RAM, cela reste tout de même très confortable, bien que non extraordinaire (je suis très sévère, le petit est imbattable rapport qualité/prix/performances toutes plateformes confondues)

Dommage quand même pour la cache. J'aurais été prêt à payer plus cher pour plus puissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il aurait été alors sans reproches (avec une carte graphique plus puissante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ficelle (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Sinon, je trouve quant à moi que le cache N3 manque beaucoup au 12", surtout qu'il ne dispose que de 256ko de N2, alors que le iBook en a 512. Je souffre lorsque je lance des conversions en divx, ou un jeu comme warcraft III. * 

[/QUOTE]

meme avec moitié de cache en moins, il reste nettement plus veloce qu'un ibook 900.. y'a pas photo !


----------



## samdebecte (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

meme avec moitié de cache en moins, il reste nettement plus veloce qu'un ibook 900.. y'a pas photo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et pour répondre aux questions sur les forums mg, c'est largement suffisant


----------



## nekura (7 Mai 2003)

Pas encore eu le temps de tester l'impact de la carte graphique et de l'absence de cache N3 sur mon 12" tout neuf... je suis parti en déplacement professionel avant d'avoir eu le temps de m'en occuper.


----------



## MacArthur74 (7 Mai 2003)

Ne nous fait languire trop longtemps, teste ton nouveau joujou et fait nous part de tes impressions ... parce que je me suis toujours pas decidé entre un 12" ou 15" ....


----------



## Farfouille (7 Mai 2003)

Ben si ça t'intéresse, j'en suis très satisfait, et j'ai hésité comme toi entre le 12" et le 15", avant de craquer pour le petit. Je ne regrette pas du tout mon choix (y'en aurait-il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?). Mais tu peux me croire, je me suis bien creusé la tête avant de décider, surtout que c'est mon premier mac (eh oui, chuis un ptit nouveau). Quelle idée géniale ils ont eu de migrer vers un système unix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mon switch est dû à 65% à Mac OS X, aux DevelopperTools et à X11


----------



## MacArthur74 (7 Mai 2003)

*. Mais tu peux me croire, je me suis bien creusé la tête avant de décider * 


Ben moi, le problème c'est que j'arrive pas à me décider ... ce qui m'enmui sur le 12 c'est le manque de mémoire cache de second niveau et la carte graphique en 32 mo ... j'ai peur que ça rame ...


----------



## Farfouille (8 Mai 2003)

Mais que veux-tu faire avec? C'est la question que tu dois bien te poser. Pour mon utilisation, surtout de la programmation et de la bureautique, avec de temps en temps des jeux, il est surdimensionné (sauf pour certains jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



VPC 6 tourne suffisamment rapidement pour mes petites applis, et X11 d'Apple est rapide comme il faut (KDE 3.1 tourne bien)


----------



## nekura (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MacArthur74:</font><hr /> * Ne nous fait languire trop longtemps, teste ton nouveau joujou et fait nous part de tes impressions ... parce que je me suis toujours pas decidé entre un 12" ou 15" .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben avant de pouvoir le faire, il faut déjà que je rentre en france 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faudra encore attendre qq jours


----------



## TheBob (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Pour mon utilisation, surtout de la programmation et de la bureautique...* 

[/QUOTE]

Eclaire-moi s'il te plait...
Mon oncle pense qu'on ne peut pas programmer en Java sur les MAC. Je suis un peu surpris. T'as une idée là-dessus?
Et le C? On peut en faire sur MAC ou pas?


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2003)

Moi, j'y connais rien mais au détour des forums, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on peut programmer tout ce qu'on veut sur Mac (voir CodeWarrior), sauf peut-être des trucs Windows, et encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jette un oeil sur les forums développement, c'est plus indiqué.


----------



## nekura (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheBob:</font><hr /> * 
Mon oncle pense qu'on ne peut pas programmer en Java sur les MAC. Je suis un peu surpris. T'as une idée là-dessus?* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh que si on peut développer en java sous mac.
Il y a une machine virtuelle 1.4, avec tous le compilateur java qui va bien,
Il y a des environnements de développements ad-hoc (jbuilder, netbeans/forte, idea, et j'en oublie)
Et ça marche plutôt bien.
Seul petite chose gênante : une application fenêtrée java, c'est pas bô, et c'est encore plus criant sous os x que sous windows.


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mai 2003)

Idem que nekura. Aucun souci pour programmer en Java et en C.
Gcc est installé sur la machine, et tout est bien intégré avec les outils fournis gratuitement par Apple (DevelopperTools). Tu peux donc programmer en Cocoa, Carbon, Java, C et C++ avec ProjectBuilder pour gérer tes projets, sans débourser un centimes. Libre à toi ensuite d'insvestir et d'acheter d'autres outils.
Sinon, Samba et Apache sont installés et fonctionnent correctement avec la configuratio par défaut. Tu peux aussi transformer ton Mac en serveur avec mysql et php très facilement. Mais cf forum réseaux et programmation. 



PS: je viens du monde PC-Windows, j'ai switché il y a trois mois pour un AluBook 12", et pour ceux qui se posent la question, la transition est très agréable, et demande très peu d'efforts, et on se retrouve avec un système 1000 plus performant que celui de Micro$oft.


----------



## ficelle (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * PS: je viens du monde PC-Windows, j'ai switché il y a trois mois pour un AluBook 12", et pour ceux qui se posent la question, la transition est très agréable, et demande très peu d'efforts, et on se retrouve avec un système 1000 plus performant que celui de Micro$oft. * 

[/QUOTE]

faut dire que tu t'es donné les moyens de switcher d'une façon plutot agreable.


----------



## TheBob (14 Mai 2003)

Ben justement, je suis un PCiste moi aussi, et je prévois un Alu 12"...


----------

